# Yellow growth in mouth



## jigly (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

Please help, my Indian fantail has been breathing heavly for a few days and today i checked its mouth and it had some yellow stuff growing inside. Does any body know what this is and why it happened? What treatment do i need to sort it out, is there any online shops that do it?

Thanks I appreciate any info!
J


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Its called canker (not Cancer). Your bird needs immediate treatment. The only online store I know of is nepigeonsupplies.com that is where I order from and the treatment is called 4 in 1 (dacoxine tablets). I would get next day delivery if I was you. If this has already been going on a few days then your bird could be in trouble.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Jigly, and welcome to the forum. You're in the right place. It sounds as if your pigeon has canker (not cancer, canker is an illness that shows up as yellow stuff in the throat). There will be more people along to direct you how to take care of your pij, but here is one post I found that is helpful about canker:

"_Metronidazole is a drug that we often use against canker (not to be confused with cancer) which is an infection by a flagellating protozoa called a Trichomonad. The real name is Trichomoniasis. They usually all have it (the bug) but some come down with the clinical disease and some don't. There are milder and more severe strains. Your little fellow is showing that it has an inflammatory response going on by way of the lack of feathers in the region from the base of the beak through to the earholes. We've probably got a little time but we don't want to take much.

The drug can be gotten a few different ways but we're going to be in a little bit of a race here. There are some aquarium supply stores that will carry it as a product called "FishZole". There may be pigeon fanciers near you that we can tap for a little bit of that or a related product if necessary. There may also be a member near you with the stuff. We'll do our best to find the quickest way to take care of it or to help you do it.

Pidgey_"

Canker is often accompanied by very smelly poops and other signs of distress, but is treatable with medications. Please keep the pigeon warm, possibly in a cat carrier with a heating pad set on low and a towel over it. Check back here frequently as there will be more info for you as soon as more members check in throughout the day. Hopefully we can get your pigeon feeling back to normal very soon.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay stole this from one of feral pigeons posts this is a list of canker treatments
Ronidazole
Carnidazole
Metronidazole
Dimtridazole
Secnidazole

Where are you located there maybe someone near you with meds on hand


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry Kristen, looks like we were posting at the same time.  Didn't see your post when I posted.  That is very helpful info. I wonder why we don't have a sticky canker thread? Or maybe we do and I just can't find it.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

No problem, glad there is so many people ready to help that we are often posting at the same time. Isn't pigeon-talk great


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

It does sound like canker, although depending on just how it looks, since that can be confused with avian pox - and, of course, we haven't seen the bird.

Whereabouts are you? If you are in the UK I can send you some Spartrix, as it is a non-prescription medication for canker (about the only one which is, here), if you want to private message me with your address. If you are in N America, then one online supplier has been mentioned. Others are Foys and Global Pigeon supplies, who probably have Spartrix and some of the other meds listed.

I'd always advise someone to get the bird to a vet (one which does not almost automatically say "It'll have to be put down") to be sure if at all possible, and if it is canker hopefully get a prescription for Metronidazole.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

There is also Spartrix which is a tablet and easily given by mouth.

Most any of them will do a good job but Metronidazole is usually more easily obtained either under the name Metronidazole or Fishzole. Usually a 250 mg. tablet is used. We crush the tablet into a very, very fine powder, mix it with 10 cc of distilled water and refrigerate. Usually, one tablet is enough to medicate for a 7 day period.

Whatever you get, let us know and someone can give you the correct dosage. You will need to weigh your pigeon if you can, using a gram scale.

Until you can obtain the medicine, try mixing 1 tbsp. apple cider vinegar in 1 gallon of water and let your pigeon drink that. It won't help with the canker but will help it overall.

Canker is easily treatable if caught early but the longer you wait, the worse it gets and it can be deadly.


----------



## jigly (Sep 5, 2007)

hi,

thanks everyone for your help, really do appreciate it!!!

Thanks


----------



## jigly (Sep 5, 2007)

John_D said:


> Hi,
> 
> It does sound like canker, although depending on just how it looks, since that can be confused with avian pox - and, of course, we haven't seen the bird.
> 
> ...


hi John,

Thanks, hope this sorts it out! i cant seem to find the pm option any help and then i will mail you my address.

thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi ... take a look at the pic I just added, if you haven't already - that is a typical canker growth (before it got too big)

John

PS To Proivate Message, just click on my username and it should give you the option to PM in a drop down list


----------



## jigly (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

Check your pm's John iv mailed you.

Thanks!


----------

